#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Projeto para licenciamento de poste

## Globalnetrj

Ola pessoal! Alguém tem projeto ou engenheiro para licenciamento de poste junto a concessionária de energia?

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## franciskv

O projeto quem deve fazer é o engenheiro que você contratar para isso lembrando que o projeto de um não é igual ao do outro e eles só liberam autorização para SCM

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## brunok1pc

Rede Fast Gigabit no Momento Alimentado por 160 Volts DC corrente Continua Seguindo o padrão de Alimentação já presente no Mercado pinos 4 & 5 Positivos e 7 & 8 Negativos 
Nos desvivemos o Equipamento para o nosso provedor e para quem ou provedor tiver interesse em nosso Novo Sistema Exclusivo 
de Rede UTP este Sistema Opera na Norma 802.3af usar uma Tecnologia chamada Power Over Ethernet caso não conheça
fique a vontade para tira suas Duvidas Via Email ou Skype 
Estar aqui o meu Skype caso queira fala via Áudio [email protected] 
nossos Telefones de contato (084) 98807-2790 (084) 3674-0911 (084) 98802-4972
nos Skype Atendo a parti 10:00 da Manhã Ate as 24 horas

----------


## TreiscBr

Caro, Globaletrj. Uma vez, fui contactado para fazer o mapeamento dos postes, via autocad, puxando do google earth, pois bem, eu não tinha feito um projeto desta envergadura e, isto me veio numa semana, que os tres computadores meus pegaram um virus, fiquei nas mãos de uma loja de informática, que eu tive que investir num dos meus pc´s, com uma placa Radeon para rodar o autocad 2015, que poderia receber do interessado o projeto em kmz, mas a loja me deu uma canseira, foi uma semana, consegui restabelecer meus tres pc´s, um PC Mac que o windows travou, um PC STi com virus e um notebook com virus, ou seja, penso que o interessado penso que eu dei uma de bacana, tipo demorar em atender. Assim, treinei fazer este projeto, que sei vai junto para quem tem que ir nas concessionárias de energia elétrica obter o álvara de parceira, para poder instalar os cabos de fibras ópticas nos postes deles, só fiquei na mão, o cara se mandou e eu fiquei com um investimento perdido, um tal de Goiás, que sei lá o que ele tava pensando. Tá ai, que sei disto é só o que cabe a um engenheiro mecânico fazer este desenho em autocad, do google earth, aonde se faz o mapeamento, sendo que alguém também vai de poste em poste com GPS, pegando as coordenadas geográficas, mas houveram erros, de posicionamento no google earth dava uma posição, já quem foi nos postes dava outra posição, ai fica dificil se trabalhar com quem creio que não leva a sério trabalhar decentemente, dá em pizza, se perde tempo e dinheiro, com pessoas que fazem a gente perder tempo. Tenho que contar isto, por que este povo já comi o pão que o diabo amassou, fazer o que, e é um mercado de que as pessoas não te levam a sério, por isto tem que legalizar e regulamentar torres, em sua maioria não possuem documentos, mas os fiscais de prefeitura de 2011 para cá começaram a desmontar torres, sem documentos. Se quiser um contato, na foto de meu perfil tem os celulares, atts,

----------


## Engisaacmiranda

Engenheiro eletricista com CREA
Isaac Miranda
[email protected]

----------

